# Dock Diving



## toller (Aug 25, 2010)

Not sure how popular a sport dock diving is over the pond, but over here it is the fastest growing dog sport. Just wondering if there are any participants 

If so, what is your breed and method?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

I'd never heard of it. Our Chessie would love it 
How to Train a Dog in Dock Diving | eHow.com


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I used to do not cometive dock diving with my wonderful spaniel, Barney. Sadly his son does not follow in his footsteps and is the biggest wuss when it comes to steps and docks, he'll go around instead :lol:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Molly would love that! right up her street


----------



## beltabout (Dec 11, 2010)

this looks a great sport I know a couple of dogs who would love it


----------

